

Port Scanner in Clojure - va_coder
http://www.coderholic.com/clojure-12-new-programming-languages-update-1/

======
mark_l_watson
I nice example of doing sockets in Clojure but the list of sockets to check
and agents blows memory if you test for a reasonable range of port numbers.

